# My tank has little white worm-like creatures.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Yesterday I cleaned out my 1g tank to turn it into a moss/riccia/algae ball growout tank. Today I wake up to find little white worm-like creatures swimming all over the tank and on the glass. Check my other two tanks and there are none to be found. This was all in a 24 hour period.

What are these things? You can see them in the photos below (sorry for the quality, had to take them fast because the camera was running low on batteries). Planeria is my uneducated guess. So salt + water changes should take care of them correct?

*Picture is large so I didn't directly link it*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/burks/Erica12002.jpg


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

yes there planeria, you might of got them from me. they are harmless guppies and gouramis love them.


----------



## swo21259 (Aug 7, 2005)

those are not planeria. planeria are shorte with a flaired head.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

really i was always told that they were planeria, could they be tubifex?


----------



## swo21259 (Aug 7, 2005)

just type planeria into google and search for some pictures.
planeria are flat worms


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like some type of Nematode. As pictured above.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

bencozzy said:


> really i was always told that they were planeria, could they be tubifex?


I posted the same thing on another forum and some said they are tubifex worms.

BTW: Doesn't bother me if I got them from your plants. It's all part of the hobby. 

Their only company right now is 7 MTS that arrived in the mail today (along with about 20 others). Going to get some fish tomorrow to eat them up.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

They don't look like planaria and they are almost certainly not tubifex. They are probably an aquatic nematode of some kind, and they will do no harm. They will disappear when their food supply runs out. Don't worry about them, and don't add anything to your water to kill them. That could cause other problems.

Bill


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I hope your fish eats them, I've seen my rasboras gobble one up and promptly spit it back out and leave it. Apparently they don't taste too good.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I get those in my Oscar tank sometimes. They are harmless and feed on detritus, etc. If you don't want to add a few guppies or other small "mosquito-fish," you can use ick-treatment medications such as Quick Cure. However, it can stain some of your tank equipment (turns everything blue for a little while).


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Instead of White Clouds I went with 10-15 feeder guppies. I told the guy I wanted ten but he just tossed a net full in and charge me $1. When they have babies, there's a 14g to transfer them too.

A lot of colorful ones too!


----------

